# Retirement coach



## BbqNut (Mar 21, 2020)

Has anyone used a retirement coach before retiring? Not speaking of a financial coach. Just a retirement coach for the best transition to the next phase of life.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 21, 2020)

Sorry; never heard of such a thing.   Can't imagine needing it, either.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 21, 2020)

no, but the job sounds like it could be very, very interesting


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2020)

Not me.  Sounds like a nice job, though.


----------



## BbqNut (Mar 22, 2020)

I've used a business coach before. There are so many aspects of retirement I was wondering if anyone has had success with this type of life coach.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2020)

My retirement Couch has given me great support over the last 13 years!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> My retirement Couch has given me great support over the last 13 years!


Now you're talkin'.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2020)

Never heard of a non-financial retirement coach. I wouldn't have needed one anyway.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2020)

And then there is the Clown Coach......


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Mar 22, 2020)

I am a certified Retirement Coach.  Send me a check for $1,000 and I’ll emotionally hold your hand through this transition.  No refunds.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 25, 2020)

Hmmmm.  I actually would welcome a retirement coach.

As I ponder/plan for retirement, it becomes more clear to me that I am used to working, I have 95% of my companionship and intellectual stimulus (at least from people) at work, and I am not very good at having down time, especially for an extended period.  

I am socially awkward and don't have the knack of being part of a social setting easily.

I have to work on my social skills if I'm going to have a good retirement and discover how to find activities that I really enjoy.  I need to learn how to get along with people when it's a social setting where I am not the skilled professional everyone is looking up to, such as my current work (nurse) but on equal footing.  I get on well with all kinds of people in a work/medical situation and flounder when it's just social.  

So I guess it's a good thing retirement is still years away.  If a retirement coach actually surfaces, point him/her in my direction =)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2020)

It makes me sad that such a thing even exists.

Talk to a few kids about summer vacation they'll help you get the hang of it.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 25, 2020)

How can there be a retirement coach when he or she is employed as a coach?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> How can there be a retirement coach when he or she is employed as a coach?


_"Those who can, do. Those who can’t, teach." - _Attributed to George Bernard Shaw


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It makes me sad that such a thing even exists.
> 
> Talk to a few kids about summer vacation they'll help you get the hang of it.


Why would that make you sad? There are all kinds of coaches out there. If it's an area you are less sure of and could use help or support, I don't know why that would be a bad thing. You get coached by financial planners, supervisors, sports, life business etc. Retirement is pretty important. Why not get some help if you want or need it.


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> How can there be a retirement coach when he or she is employed as a coach?


I guess the same way anyone gets coached. Why can't someone coach someone else if they are not retired? Or maybe they are retired and they want to help others retire well.


----------



## win231 (Apr 11, 2020)

"Retirement Coach."  HAHA.
Isn't that like a tooth brushing coach?

Now.....I've never barbequed, so if I wanted to learn, I'd need a coach.


----------



## gennie (Apr 11, 2020)

In my opinion, anyone who needs someone to coach them into retirement is really not mentally ready for retirement.


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> How can there be a retirement coach when he or she is employed as a coach?


Good point


----------



## Ladybj (Apr 11, 2020)

I retired in my early 50's.. did not need a coach for the transition. There were so many challenges in my life, I felt it was time.   I can understand why you may want a coach.  For some it is not an easy transition.  Ponder over it and want to make sure you are making the right decision.   @Bdqnut  My question to you would be have you put a plan in place as to what the next chapter of your life looks like after retirement?


----------



## Don M. (Apr 11, 2020)

Retirement affects everyone differently.  Those who make the transition with minimal disruption are those who recognize that they will someday need to retire, and plan for it ahead of time....especially from a financial aspect.  If a person enjoys their job, and the interaction with others, it can be a bit difficult to suddenly not have to go to work, and not be around those you've worked with for years.  

If a person needs a "retirement coach", they should consider finding one when they are in their 30's or 40's.  Waiting until the retirement day comes just insures that the transition Will be difficult.  There is ample data about what it takes to have a decent retirement, and younger people would be well advised to do their own research....well in advance.   

The basics, IMO, consist of taking care of health, being debt free, and building a decent "nest egg".  If a person can retire with minimal financial concerns, and their health is good enough to enjoy doing what they want, retirement is good.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 12, 2020)

Captain Obvious Retires.......!


----------



## Devi (Apr 12, 2020)

@Meanderer -- I missed your avatar!


----------



## old medic (Apr 12, 2020)

I basically joined here for hunting retirement options and Ideas... Not really a coach, But you can gain insight from what other folks have experienced.


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Retirement Coach."  HAHA.
> Isn't that like a tooth brushing coach?
> 
> Now.....I've never barbequed, so if I wanted to learn, I'd need a coach.


See! everyone might need a coach for something.


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 13, 2020)

Ladybj said:


> I retired in my early 50's.. did not need a coach for the transition. There were so many challenges in my life, I felt it was time.   I can understand why you may want a coach.  For some it is not an easy transition.  Ponder over it and want to make sure you are making the right decision.   @Bdqnut  My question to you would be have you put a plan in place as to what the next chapter of your life looks like after retirement?


I have put thought to it. Working on some things now. Just curious if anyone found value and positive help from getting coached. Thanks.


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 13, 2020)

gennie said:


> In my opinion, anyone who needs someone to coach them into retirement is really not mentally ready for retirement.


Maybe that would be what they need to be coached on!


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> "Retirement Coach."  HAHA.
> Isn't that like a tooth brushing coach?
> 
> Now.....I've never barbequed, so if I wanted to learn, I'd need a coach.


Oh, and I love good BBQ. We used to do competitions and sell our own sauce. Happy to share any pointers there for sure!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2020)

I need a Life Coach. I guess I've always needed one.


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I need a Life Coach. I guess I've always needed one.


A life coach that knows retirement aspects might be a good thing.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2020)

You betcha. But I'm all set now.

I can see how people can benefit from reasonably priced advice.... those who don't have big investment portfolios nor big money.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 13, 2020)

BbqNut said:


> Has anyone used a retirement coach before retiring? Not speaking of a financial coach. Just a retirement coach for the best transition to the next phase of life.


So I have to ask; are you here putting out feelers for your business?   You haven't posted on any threads except this one, so I'm curious.


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 15, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> So I have to ask; are you here putting out feelers for your business?   You haven't posted on any threads except this one, so I'm curious.


I'm not a coach. I do write a blog about retirement. I enjoy writing about retirement and am always looking for thoughts and ideas to write about. I was curious what others thought of the idea.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 15, 2020)

Yap!  Everyone is an expert these days.  Thanks to "good ole" North American Free Trade Association, all the good manufacturing jobs have been relocated south of the US-Mexican border.  Now all the new jobs seem to be either service (read Mac jobs) or self-appointed "experts" working mostly from home with their computers.  So, now we have life coaches, personal trainers, massage experts, party organizers, you name it.  Hack, why not retirement coaches.  I never used one of these "experts" & I'm doing fine.  If you can't read a book, have money to waste, then go ahead hire a retirement coach.  Bet there are dozens right here on this site.  If you serious, contact me because I have been retired since October 15, 1999 so I must be an "expert" of some sort.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2020)

BbqNut said:


> I'm not a coach. I do write a blog about retirement. I enjoy writing about retirement and am always looking for thoughts and ideas to write about. I was curious what others thought of the idea.


So how did we do?


----------



## Knight (Apr 15, 2020)

Retirement isn't for everyone. 
1.Some need the income 
2.some need the social interaction 
3.some just don't know what they will do in retirement. 

Then there are those that plan financially & emotionally and look forward to whatever the next day might bring. Know & understand what you need to satisfy your particular needs. Just be aware that the years in retirement go pretty fast & that age creeps up on you. All your planning can't predict the unforeseen.


----------



## TrayTray (Apr 15, 2020)

I completely understand the need for a retirement coach and think companies should offer that service. After working decades, it can be overwhelming to stop. There are an awful lot of hours in the day and you want to be happy filling them. I have seen spouses retire and their marriages become miserable.  All of a sudden couples are staring at each other 24/7.  Some love it. Some dread it. 

I am single and know I need to seek out a social life. My area has a good assortment of groups on Meetup. I am in a very active ladies group and I enjoy arranging our lunches and dinners.  I am still working but expect to be let go by end of year. I spend quite a bit of time making lists on how best to enjoy my next chapter.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> So I have to ask; are you here putting out feelers for your business?   You haven't posted on any threads except this one, so I'm curious.


LOL!  Like he's going to admit that........


----------



## DaveA (Apr 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> So how did we do?


Are these 4 getting ready to retire and need a coach or have they already retired and this is the activity that the coach suggested ? Just curious.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2020)

DaveA said:


> Are these 4 getting ready to retire and need a coach or have they already retired and this is the activity that the coach suggested ? Just curious.


Some people like to start a thread and throw out a question just to see if they can make the monkeys dance.

We rarely disappoint them and we always dance for free!


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 16, 2020)

Knight said:


> Retirement isn't for everyone.
> 1.Some need the income
> 2.some need the social interaction
> 3.some just don't know what they will do in retirement.
> ...


I agree with a lot of that! And you're right, all the planning can't PREDICT the unforseen...but does that mean we shouldn't plan at all?


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 16, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Some people like to start a thread and throw out a question just to see if they can make the monkeys dance.
> 
> We rarely disappoint them and we always dance for free!


Gotta love a good dance!


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 16, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL!  Like he's going to admit that........


Sorry I don't have anything to sell you. I just like hearing the conversation. Yes, I am writing about retirement...but that's just something I started doing because I like it. If you want a link to it, fine...nothing to hide or prove here.


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 16, 2020)

TrayTray said:


> I completely understand the need for a retirement coach and think companies should offer that service. After working decades, it can be overwhelming to stop. There are an awful lot of hours in the day and you want to be happy filling them. I have seen spouses retire and their marriages become miserable.  All of a sudden couples are staring at each other 24/7.  Some love it. Some dread it.
> 
> I am single and know I need to seek out a social life. My area has a good assortment of groups on Meetup. I am in a very active ladies group and I enjoy arranging our lunches and dinners.  I am still working but expect to be let go by end of year. I spend quite a bit of time making lists on how best to enjoy my next chapter.


It's good to be thinking through that. Yes, I have heard lots of alarming stats on "grey divorce". I think it would be terrible to go thru that at this stage. (or any for that matter). Time...and how we spend it is a huge thing for many. Some are better at it than others. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BbqNut (Apr 16, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Yap!  Everyone is an expert these days.  Thanks to "good ole" North American Free Trade Association, all the good manufacturing jobs have been relocated south of the US-Mexican border.  Now all the new jobs seem to be either service (read Mac jobs) or self-appointed "experts" working mostly from home with their computers.  So, now we have life coaches, personal trainers, massage experts, party organizers, you name it.  Hack, why not retirement coaches.  I never used one of these "experts" & I'm doing fine.  If you can't read a book, have money to waste, then go ahead hire a retirement coach.  Bet there are dozens right here on this site.  If you serious, contact me because I have been retired since October 15, 1999 so I must be an "expert" of some sort.


Hey Packerjohn, good to hear you're doing well in retirement. Being retired for 20+ years is awesome. Anything you can share that helped make it successful? Anything that has been the best, easiest, hardest to deal with?


----------



## Knight (Apr 16, 2020)

BbqNut said:


> I agree with a lot of that! And you're right, all the planning can't PREDICT the unforseen...but does that mean we shouldn't plan at all?



Lifespan after retiring is a consideration, health another. And left out is the reality of hours in a day. Eating, lets say 1 & 1/2 hours including prep & clean up. Bathing/showering 1/2 hour. 8 hours of sleep. that leaves 14 hours a day or a little over 1/3 of your day doing what you could normally be doing. Or looking at it another way suppose lifespan is 21 years after retiring you really have only 14 years doing what you have time for.  


Planning can help a person live their best life after retiring. Married 58 years, retired 25 years. Planning paid off for us so I recommend planning.


----------



## oldmontana (Apr 17, 2020)

Licence plate "US FORCES IN GERMANY 1958.

On VW Bug I purchased while in Army in Germany


----------



## Babycakes (Apr 17, 2020)

Does anyone have any information on the Stimulus 1200 for people on Social Security? When to expect it to show up.


----------



## Knight (Apr 17, 2020)

Stimulus 1200 for people on Social Security 

Google that you will probably find the answer


----------



## Babycakes (Apr 17, 2020)

I of course have done that daily. Can’t get a straight answers. I figured if someone actually received it would be the best information. Several that aren’t on Social Security have received it but that’s it.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 17, 2020)

I never expect to get it therefore it will be a nice surprise if I do.


----------



## Babycakes (Apr 17, 2020)

I feel you. But why would you not expect to get something that as a US citizen you are entitled to. I’m sure you have paid taxes your entire life and the country is suffering so this is a give back to help the economy.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 17, 2020)

With respect; there are threads about the stimulus payout.  It's not appropriate to hijack this one.


----------



## Babycakes (Apr 17, 2020)

Hijack?...


----------



## Judycat (Apr 17, 2020)

Many sorries.


----------



## Babycakes (Apr 17, 2020)

What’s there to be sorry about?


----------



## Judycat (Apr 17, 2020)

Gah!!!


----------



## Babycakes (Apr 17, 2020)

Pull yourself together...it’s not that serious....


----------



## Judycat (Apr 17, 2020)

Haha.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## BbqNut (Apr 18, 2020)

Knight said:


> Lifespan after retiring is a consideration, health another. And left out is the reality of hours in a day. Eating, lets say 1 & 1/2 hours including prep & clean up. Bathing/showering 1/2 hour. 8 hours of sleep. that leaves 14 hours a day or a little over 1/3 of your day doing what you could normally be doing. Or looking at it another way suppose lifespan is 21 years after retiring you really have only 14 years doing what you have time for.
> 
> 
> Planning can help a person live their best life after retiring. Married 58 years, retired 25 years. Planning paid off for us so I recommend planning.


Congrats on the longevity in your marriage and retirement!


----------

